# Supercharged Audi S6 avant. V8 4.2.



## kingofnyc22 (Nov 17, 2005)

Droped my car off at PES to get the supercharger done. My car was/is a test car for fitment and tuning. After 5 weeks of taking MTA to work i finaly have her back. Intercooled setup with water to air system, runing 5-6 lb. of boost. Producing around 465hp and 430lb of torque ( do not have dyno numbers yet. numbers are estmated/tested). All i can say is WOW. Car drives and feels great. Transmission shifts good. I will have pictures and videos soon ( its dark outside ).


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Supercharged Audi S6 avant. V8 4.2. (kingofnyc22)*

That is enough power to get you in trouble!








Did you do anything to strengthen the tranny? I was going to say you need to take it to the track and stomp some butt! But I do not think the tip could survive such thrashings.
Bow to the King!


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Supercharged Audi S6 avant. V8 4.2. (kingofnyc22)*

Damn!
That is definitely sweet. The install looks really great. Totally stock looking.
How much did that all run you, if I may ask?
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## Zimmerdz9n (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Supercharged Audi S6 avant. V8 4.2. (kingofnyc22)*

Wow. Looks great. I'd definitely be interested in that package for my '02 S6


----------



## kingofnyc22 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Supercharged Audi S6 avant. V8 4.2. (Zimmerdz9n)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOMElUhg0q8
lil video i made before my camera died.


----------



## 18turbo13 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Supercharged Audi S6 avant. V8 4.2. (kingofnyc22)*








WOW, that is all i have to say. that would be a dream.


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

what happened to the RS6 front bumper you picked up.. still planning on throwing it on this season?


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (910_Industries)*

very nice. more info on the swap would be great.


----------



## kingofnyc22 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: (910_Industries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *910_Industries* »_what happened to the RS6 front bumper you picked up.. still planning on throwing it on this season?

Planing on installing it. Also geting the rs6 skirts. Dont have enough time to do everything.


----------



## Jettin2pointSlow (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (kingofnyc22)*

Wow, when are they gona start selling these kits?


----------



## kingofnyc22 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: (Jettin2pointSlow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jettin2pointSlow* »_Wow, when are they gona start selling these kits?
 Soon. Very Soon. They are working out the last stages of tuning and they will be ready to go.


----------



## Jettin2pointSlow (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (kingofnyc22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kingofnyc22* »_ Soon. Very Soon. They are working out the last stages of tuning and they will be ready to go.

Any idea on what its going to cost?


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I want one!


----------



## kingofnyc22 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: (Jettin2pointSlow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jettin2pointSlow* »_
Any idea on what its going to cost?

Check pes-tuning.com they have new site with latest information,


----------



## CALL AAA (Dec 31, 2004)

I may have said this in an AZ thread, but DAAAYYYYUUMM! 
(and be careful.)


----------



## kingofnyc22 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: (CALL AAA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CALL AAA* »_I may have said this in an AZ thread, but DAAAYYYYUUMM! 
(and be careful.) 

Thanks. Still working on a few more mods.
Coming soon.


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (kingofnyc22)*

i can only imagine what it feels like!


----------

